# The Little Things That Count (?)



## Islander03 (14 Mar 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm scheduled to attend BMOQ in May. I've been preparing mentally and physically for it and honestly it's not the PT or the drills or the field exercises that worry me but rather things such as ironing, tying and lacing boots correctly, making beds with the proper angles, folding and so on. I've been a pretty sheltered kid and I don't do much of it at home on a regular basis. Can anyone who has been through the course already relate to this? How did you fare out compared to the rest of your platoon? I'm definitely dedicated and willing to learn and pay close attention; however I feel like I'm going to be the guy that never gets it right haha.

Thanks in advance for any comments/criticism/advice,

- Islander03


----------



## MikeL (14 Mar 2012)

Once you do it multiple times a day over the course, you will pick it up.  If you do suck at something, but do good on something else maybe you can trade up with another person on the course.  Ie you are terrible at beds, but good at ironing and someone is the opposite you can do each others stuff.  Theres always someone who can't iron, or can't make a bed on every course, if you end up being one of those people, don't worry to much about it.  Just try to get it done to a good standard, ask for help, etc.  It's not that difficult, and every person on that course will be all f*cked up at the start and the staff will expect that.


----------



## jeffb (14 Mar 2012)

Islander03 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm scheduled to attend BMOQ in May. .. but rather things such as ironing, tying and lacing boots correctly, making beds with the proper angles, folding and so on. I've been a pretty sheltered kid and I don't do much of it at home on a regular basis.



It's really not that hard and as surprising as it may seem, you will actually get a class on how to iron and do laundry. The good news is that you have 2 months to learn this before you show up if it's really bothering you. The really good news is that you won't fail BMOQ because your sheet is folded over at 29 cm rather then 30 cm or whatever the standard is these days. 

You aren't serious that you don't know how to tie your boots are you?  :facepalm:


----------



## Pusser (15 Mar 2012)

You will be taught everything you are expected to do on BMOQ.  Take advantage of the time you have now to familiarize yourself with an iron.  If you know a cadet or someone else in the CF, you can get them to show you how to polish boots (it took me 10 minutes to teach my 12 year old, so it's not hard).  Other than that, don't sweat the small stuff.  Despite my thoughts on the subject, no one gets kicked out of the CF because their shoes aren't shiny enough.  

The biggest thing you will have to worry about on that course is your leadership taskings.  You will be taught task procedure, but you also be assessed on them and these are usually the make or break things that decide whether you progress to the next step in your career or start looking for another job.

The next most important thing will be the academics.  Pay attention, study and pass the exams.

Good luck


----------

